# Good source for gauntlet/under suit protection?



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

For my helper. Best way to minimize bicep damage? Wrapping? Leather gauntlet? Something else? Thanks


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Hunter Allred said:


> For my helper. Best way to minimize bicep damage? Wrapping? Leather gauntlet? Something else? Thanks


Polo wraps from TSC if you have a dog that targets well.


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Dave Colborn said:


> Polo wraps from TSC if you have a dog that targets well.


Well you saw the video from Saturday, so will that work in our case after stuffing the suit?


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

It will help him not get beat up for sure, and it will help fill the suit out. I mentioned in the other thread you might try and move his target down the arm just a bit. with that suit, it will put him in a better spot to get a full mouth bite. if you can do it, it will definitely help to have the polo wraps on the target. 

They wash out nicely, and help better than anything but carboard that I have used. 



Hunter Allred said:


> Well you saw the video from Saturday, so will that work in our case after stuffing the suit?


----------



## Jeremy Friedman (May 5, 2013)

The neoprene gauntlets seem to work for me. I have tried others and always go back to the neoprene. If a super hard biting dog they can be doubled up. 

http://www.allk-9.com/neoprene-gauntlet-p-372.html


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Hunter Allred said:


> For my helper. Best way to minimize bicep damage? Wrapping? Leather gauntlet? Something else? Thanks


Polo wraps work good but sometimes shift and need to be re applied during training. Neoprene sleeve works very well but might be to thin with some dogs, doubling up is an option but its a bitch to pull it up double.

Try looking for Tae Kwondo/Kickboxing Shinguards. Elastic with foam padding at the shin that works very well for the arm bite, doesn't move and good protection, cheep as well and easy to throw in the washer to clean them.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

And with these babies you can kick box in your spare time!!! I may give those a shot, thanks Alice.



Alice Bezemer said:


> Polo wraps work good but sometimes shift and need to be re applied during training. Neoprene sleeve works very well but might be to thin with some dogs, doubling up is an option but its a bitch to pull it up double.
> 
> Try looking for Tae Kwondo/Kickboxing Shinguards. Elastic with foam padding at the shin that works very well for the arm bite, doesn't move and good protection, cheep as well and easy to throw in the washer to clean them.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Dave Colborn said:


> And with these babies you can kick box in your spare time!!! I may give those a shot, thanks Alice.


They work great, Dave! We've been using them for years. Easy as cake to clean and we buy a new set maybe every 3 or 4 years or so.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Alice Bezemer said:


> They work great, Dave! We've been using them for years. Easy as cake to clean and we buy a new set maybe every 3 or 4 years or so.


Check out the range of prices on ebay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Karate-Taek...rtial_Arts_Equipment&var=&hash=item4171b9f209


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Check out the range of prices on ebay
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Karate-Taek...rtial_Arts_Equipment&var=&hash=item4171b9f209


Yup, they hardly cost anything. I buy them for about 12 euro a pair at the sports shop.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Alice Bezemer said:


> They work great, Dave! We've been using them for years. Easy as cake to clean and we buy a new set maybe every 3 or 4 years or so.


I don't believe the dutch use them. Only hard skin and leathers...lol.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Dave Colborn said:


> I don't believe the dutch use them. Only hard skin and leathers...lol.


:lol: only under a french suit.


----------



## Aaron Rice (Jun 12, 2010)

Dave Colborn said:


> Polo wraps from TSC if you have a dog that targets well.


I use polo wraps and will never go back to neoprene.


----------



## Jay Quinn (Apr 1, 2012)

some of the guys i know use the skinz type compression tops... they reckon they work pretty well... and they cover the whole torso so if the dog likes to dig into the armpits (my old boy's fav spot) they're not getting pinched on the torso either... 

what do polo wraps look like?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

here is leather one I made for a friend that works the dogs, goes from pit to elbow, but only over arm itself, no pit coverage...


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Jay Quinn said:


> some of the guys i know use the skinz type compression tops... they reckon they work pretty well... and they cover the whole torso so if the dog likes to dig into the armpits (my old boy's fav spot) they're not getting pinched on the torso either...
> 
> what do polo wraps look like?


----------

